# PROM anybody



## Jkelmum

Anybody had PROM ? 25 weeks had a gush now a slow trickle it's been confirmed and they are keeping an eye on me.., why success story's this early ?


----------



## Arohanui

My waters broke at 25+6, but no signs of labour or infection and still fluid around baby so thought I was going to be good for rest of pregnancy with twice weekly check ups, but at my check up at 27 weeks a decision was made to get my baby out, and two hours later I was a mum with an 870g 
baby in the NICU. Scary times, but my beautiful boy is a month old tomorrow (31 weeks) and has had a hard time - but is doing so well. I could not be more proud of him (or more in love!)


----------



## Radiance

I have 4 pprom babies! 

End of 1st trimester (lost her)
19 weeks (survived)
29 weeks (survived)
31 weeks (survived) 

In the US, the standard is to try to get mom and baby to 34 weeks before delivering if there are no signs of infections or distress.


----------



## bicornbump

Radiance said:


> I have 4 pprom babies!
> 
> End of 1st trimester (lost her)
> 19 weeks (survived)
> 29 weeks (survived)
> 31 weeks (survived)
> 
> In the US, the standard is to try to get mom and baby to 34 weeks before delivering if there are no signs of infections or distress.

Oh my goodness! 19 weeks! I think that's the earliest I've heard. So happy to hear the baby was okay!

I'm at risk of premature labor due to having a bicornuate uterus. I'm currently at 23 weeks


----------

